# FAO expats in Verona



## HelenLouise1

Hi there, I will be moving to Verona over the summer to work in a school there in Sept. I was wondering if there are any expats who would like to meet up or if there is an expat group that meets on a regular basis for drinks? I will be popping over in April for a couple of weeks and then will be there in June.

Would love to hear from you,
Helen


----------



## claremax

HelenLouise1 said:


> Hi there, I will be moving to Verona over the summer to work in a school there in Sept. I was wondering if there are any expats who would like to meet up or if there is an expat group that meets on a regular basis for drinks? I will be popping over in April for a couple of weeks and then will be there in June.
> 
> Would love to hear from you,
> Helen


Hi Helen Louise
There is an English Speaking Happy Hour every Thursday at a Bar called Fuori Corso in Via Mazza. It's from 8.15-10pm, €10 for drinks and snacks. There are usually loads of people, both expat and Italian (and other nationalities too), so a great way for making friends and contacts. If you're on Facebook there is a group called, surrprisingly(!), English Speaking Happy Hour.
Good luck with your move, hope to see you there!
Clare


----------



## HelenLouise1

claremax said:


> Hi Helen Louise
> There is an English Speaking Happy Hour every Thursday at a Bar called Fuori Corso in Via Mazza. It's from 8.15-10pm, €10 for drinks and snacks. There are usually loads of people, both expat and Italian (and other nationalities too), so a great way for making friends and contacts. If you're on Facebook there is a group called, surrprisingly(!), English Speaking Happy Hour.
> Good luck with your move, hope to see you there!
> Clare


Thanks for that Clare, I will certainly come to that.


----------

